# Top Gear or Fifth Gear



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

Gotta love the Stig. Ripped the "hot Chili" M Roady around the ring while listening to Italian language audio tapes!:rofl:


----------



## Paul Christian (Jan 23, 2007)

they are both good in own ways...I watch them both from time to time...


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

iversonm said:


> British humor is not dead in the US, it's just pining for the fjords.


24 hours, and not one Python fan commenting. British humor is dead.


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

*Silly rabbit...*



iversonm said:


> 24 hours, and not one Python fan commenting. British humor is dead.


Dead parrots aren't funny.:rofl:


----------



## BumBMW (Feb 8, 2007)

SSIMON said:


> Gotta love the Stig. Ripped the "hot Chili" M Roady around the ring while listening to Italian language audio tapes!:rofl:


The Stig beat Nigel Mansell around that track they use.


----------



## panthrax (Sep 5, 2006)

I like top gear more but the last season they're drawing too much to 'drama and comedy' than cars, the car segment just drained up. 
I find fifth gear cheesy and lame but alas, its got cars there and one cant ignore that, no matter how cheesy. tiff and jason are excellent drivers i find..


----------



## Sparkling335i (Jul 27, 2007)

I would say Top Gear for the comedy and Fifth Gear for the track tests -- Tiff Needell is one heck of a driver.


----------



## col klink (Aug 8, 2007)

Top Gear for me, 5th gear they seem like condescending prats. Besides who needs a real review! Give me a mix of opinion and humor anytime, besides if you really want to know what they are like get to a dealer and drive them.


----------



## BumBMW (Feb 8, 2007)

col klink said:


> Top Gear for me, 5th gear they seem like condescending prats. Besides who needs a real review! Give me a mix of opinion and humor anytime, besides if you really want to know what they are like get to a dealer and drive them.


Exactly, the only enternaining part of Fifth gear is when Tiff Needel gets to drive a supercar and has on-camera hoomo-like butt orgasms like the little perv. he is.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

SteveinBelAir said:


> There was talk about a US version with Jeremy, Hammond and Capt. Slow. Dunno what happened to that.


This was confirmed that it will not happen. One of the reasons was that they'd have to live in the US for over 4 months, which would be difficult for their family situations.


----------



## BumBMW (Feb 8, 2007)

AzNMpower32 said:


> This was confirmed that it will not happen. One of the reasons was that they'd have to live in the US for over 4 months, which would be difficult for their family situations.


not to mention they hate the USA.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

The latest Top Gear was odd but cool. Not much of a resemblance of the old Top Gears. I think it may be done.


----------



## London Talking (Mar 1, 2003)

Top Gear all the way....


----------



## ttgxc (Dec 22, 2006)

Damn BBC! Not selling Top Gear on DVD. I would buy every season!


----------



## BumBMW (Feb 8, 2007)

ttgxc said:


> Damn BBC! Not selling Top Gear on DVD. I would buy every season!


I would pirate every season.


----------

